

want to learn to 'quick-learn'  - morbid

I am from the cubicle world. Do read lot about the startups and PG(Paul Graham) articles.  I want to build something good in python/java(jython). I started this 2-3 times and left.What should I do correctly to leave this vicious circle..as I hardly do anything remotely to this at my day job.Can someone who emerged out successfully from the similar situation( and doing good independently/working with alike people); help me to catch up on the learning curve.
======
Tichy
I guess the same people always say: find something you love, and preferably
something simple. Conceive a very simple project and stick to it until the
end. Launch as soon as possible, though ("the end" could be a stretchable
thing).

What were the 3 things you started and didn't finish, and why didn't you
finish?

I suspect the technology doesn't matter all that much, unless the
documentation is bad (this is were Java shines, still the best documentation
around).

Some starting points for simple projects: Google Maps, Facebook applications.

------
bayareaguy
If you're really into Jython and GUI stuff then why not take something simple
like this:

\- <http://treeline.bellz.org/index.html>

and redo it to get rid of the PyQT dependency. I used that for tracking test
configuration data on linux boxes but gave it up when I switched to OSX a few
years back. PyQT is a mess on OSX.

------
icky
Why jython specifically?

Regular Python (CPython) is probably better for most uses.

~~~
morbid
you are right; i was amazed with "grinder" java load test codebase and their
jython usage..so thought java and jython..nice things to start first

~~~
icky
Try learning and using regular Python (CPython) first. Unless for some reason
your job requires the use of lots of Java libraries (in your own start up,
that should NOT be the case ;-), I don't see any reason to favor jython over
CPython...

